# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  ApEx - Utilisation d'un BFILE

## AkA

Bonjour,

J'utilise une fonction PL/SQL qui permet de rcuprer un fichier (excel en l'occurence) situ en local sur le serveur, via un BFILE.



```

```

J'ouvre le fichier via IE ou firefox avec une application Oracle Express.
Mon problme est le suivant:
Cela marche sans problme pour les fichier de moins de 3 Mo ... Par contre au dela, soit le fichier ne s'ouvre pas du tout, soit il est tronqu.

Est ce qu'il existe une limitation  ces fonctions? Et-il possible d'augmenter cette limitation? 

Merci d'avance
AkA

----------


## orafrance

essaye avec htp.prn au lieu de htp.print 

Pour info : http://asktom.oracle.com/pls/ask/f?p...A:232814159006

----------


## AkA

Merci de ta rponse Fred_D
Je viens de tester avec htp.prn, et cela de change pas grand chose!
Je viens de tester avec 3 fichiers xls (2.1, 5.1 et 8.5 Mo) et aucun ne fonctionne!
J'obtiens un message d'erreur d'excel du style:



> Impossible d'accder  'mso_XXX_.xls'. Le fichier peut etre en lecture seule, ou etc etc..


Puis




> Impossible d'accder  'wwv_flow.accept'.


Pourtant, cela marche trs bien avec un document de 14 Ko.
Je ne comprends pas trs bien! J'ai l'impression que tant que le document est infrieur au raw c'est bon.
Qqn  une ide

----------


## orafrance

t'as essay avec les mmes valeurs que dans le lien que j'ai mis ?

----------


## AkA

Oui, j'ai utilis exactement les mme valeurs, mais cela ne change rien.

Par contre, en regardant de plus prs l'exemple du site, je me rends compte qu'il n'affiche pas directement le fichier  partir du BFILE, mais le stock dans un BLOB pour ensuite l'afficher. 
Peut-etre qu'il n'est pas possible de directement afficher le fichier depuis le BFILE... Enfin cela me parait quand mme bizzare puisque cela reste une fonction web "standard".
Et vu qu'il d'agit d'oracle express, j'ai pas trop envie de stocker mes doc direct dans la base  cause de la limitation de celle ci.

Je continue  chercher, et si qqn  une ide, elle est la bienvenue !  ::): 

AkA

----------


## AkA

Bonjour,


Je suis toujours sur le problme... Je n'ai pas avanc d'un yota, meme avec le forum officiel.
Si qqn  une ide avant que mon poing traverse littralement l'cran... je suis preneur!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## AkA

J'ai finalement trouv! Je met le code en cas o, si un jour qqn cherche une procdure pour tlchager des documents via un BFILE.



```

```

----------

